
New York Is Urged to Consider Surge Pricing for Taxis - kupatrupa
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/30/nyregion/surge-pricing-taxis.html
======
JohnFen
I hope this doesn't become a widespread practice with traditional taxi
services. Surge pricing is one of the worst aspects of ride-sharing services.

